# Pink R Sky Princess trike



## kn8243 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello! New here. I figure I would post here in hopes that someone with more knowledge could help me out. I own an original Sky Princess tricycle and was wondering how much they were worth. Been in the family for years. I was told that they are relatively rare? Cant find any info at all.

Thank you all!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 16, 2010)

Pics please.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not one of the reproduction ones, is it? Here's the one which came to my mind: http://www.amazon.com/Airflow-Collectibles-TSK003-Princess-Tricycle/dp/B000K28UVE

I have one of the reproduction Sky King trikes in red.

Dave


----------



## kn8243 (Jul 23, 2010)

Its not the reproduction ones, very old.  I don't have a camera. I might be able to borrow my neighbor's but its an original. Just wondering how much they are worth because I'm moving some things and selling a bunch of stuff.


----------

